# Alton Brown: Return of Good Eats



## TATTRAT (Sep 4, 2017)

I might be a little too happy about this, I love Alton, and Good Eats is, has been, and always will be one of my faves.

https://twitter.com/altonbrown/status/904449569127370753


----------



## caseydog (Sep 4, 2017)

Good news. He is too anal in his cooking for me, but loved the show for entertainment -- and the food science stuff. 

CD


----------



## CraigC (Sep 4, 2017)

Perfect! That network really needs to have more cooking shows other than rehashed reruns. They need to get rid of crap like Game Shows, Truck Races, etc.....


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 4, 2017)

CraigC said:


> Perfect! That network really needs to have more cooking shows other than rehashed reruns. They need to get rid of crap like Game Shows, Truck Races, etc.....



I agree. I stopped watching Food Network years ago when it started turning into the Food Game Show Network. It was around the time they also began showing endless hours of "Triple D". I absolutely can't stand that Fieri guy, either.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 4, 2017)

Maybe this is a sign that they recognize the network has gone stale and needs some new, interesting shows that aren't all about competitions.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 4, 2017)

TATTRAT said:


> I might be a little too happy about this, I love Alton, and Good Eats is, has been, and always will be one of my faves.
> 
> https://twitter.com/altonbrown/status/904449569127370753




AMEN!!!!  Thanks for the notice, Jon.  I really, really missed him.  Yeah!


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 4, 2017)

This is the worst news I have heard in a long time.

Why? 

We don't get that channel up here and it will take years before any of our cable networks pick up the show.

But I am happy for all of my American Alton Addicts!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 4, 2017)

CraigC said:


> Perfect! That network really needs to have more cooking shows other than rehashed reruns. *They need to get rid of crap like Game Shows, Truck Races, etc.....*





Steve Kroll said:


> I agree. I stopped watching Food Network years ago when it started turning into the Food Game Show Network. *It was around the time they also began showing endless hours of "Triple D".* I absolutely can't stand that Fieri guy, either.




I agree with Craig and Steve.  I was an avid FN watcher from it's inception many years ago, but just couldn't take it any more and stopped watching a long time ago.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 4, 2017)

Good news.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Sep 4, 2017)

We watch the reruns over and over.  Hard to believe most of them are from 2000 and before.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 4, 2017)

I'll definitely be watching for this and will DVR Alton's new shows.  I loved them before, and looking forward to new "Good Eats"! 

I've also all but stopped watching Food Network - as mentioned, they've become too redundant and focused on competition.


----------



## Caslon (Sep 6, 2017)

I like that show, but only so much as I like being entertained and technically informed at the same time.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 6, 2017)

Bring back David Rosengarten (Taste) and Mary Sue and Susan!


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 4, 2017)

Cheryl J said:


> I'll definitely be watching for this and will DVR Alton's new shows.  I loved them before, and looking forward to new "Good Eats"!
> 
> I've also all but stopped watching Food Network - as mentioned, they've become too redundant and focused on competition.





I think restaurants been paying them not to teach people how to cook.


----------



## blissful (Oct 4, 2017)

CharlieD said:


> I think restaurants been paying them not to teach people how to cook.



Funny.

I like Alton Brown.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 4, 2017)

I read up on this earlier today. The show will be on the internet. AB didn’t want to deal with Food Network because they had too many restrictions on content, including what he was allowed to cook. The latest I read was that he was trying to figure out how to fund the show.


----------



## Caslon (Oct 5, 2017)

He covered so much and so many basics in previous shows that maybe he wanted to get into a more serious more elite  cooking show. 

The network probably said..."that's too fancy, Alton."


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 5, 2017)

Caslon said:


> He covered so much and so many basics in previous shows that maybe he wanted to get into a more serious more elite  cooking show.
> 
> The network probably said..."that's too fancy, Alton."



He said it as because they wouldn't let him cook things like rabbit, liver or a whole pig.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 5, 2017)

CharlieD said:


> I think restaurants been paying them not to teach people how to cook.


I'm with you there re the competitions. Particularly the competitions which relish the tantrums and when the cake falls over. As a retired teacher I really can't be doing with precocious children. I keep hoping one will fall in the soup and drown 

Do you get the British "Master Chef" in the US? It was originally all about amateur cooks but it's become a competition between professional chefs. Who cares? Most viewers can't afford to eat in their "up market" restaurants anyway so why give them the publicity.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 5, 2017)

I'd like to see Alton Brown on Food Network UK (most of it is American anyway). Everyone seems to think highly of him.

I'm getting fed up with the Chilli Queen (Pioneer Woman). We get her 4 times a day and repeats at the weekend! Has she got shares in a chilli pepper farm? She doesn't seem to be able to cook without it - I'll swear I saw her put chilli powder in a dessert!


----------



## skilletlicker (Oct 5, 2017)

I enjoy Alton Brown. In the 90s I had several dozen Good Eats episodes on VCR tape. Learned something from nearly every episode. Never tried to follow one his recipes though.

The gist was often; instead of making this thing in a couple hours, here's how to turn it into a two-day procedure. Or sometimes; I hate unitaskers, single-purpose kitchen appliances, so here's how to do the same thing with a heating pad and a cardboard box. 

I'd happily watch new episodes of Good Eats. Wouldn't be the show I'd recommend to someone wanting to learn how to cook though.


----------



## blissful (Oct 5, 2017)

skilletlicker said:


> I enjoy Alton Brown. In the 90s I had several dozen Good Eats episodes on VCR tape. Learned something from nearly every episode. Never tried to follow one his recipes though.
> 
> The gist was often; instead of making this thing in a couple hours, here's how to turn it into a two-day procedure. Or sometimes; I hate unitaskers, single-purpose kitchen appliances, so here's how to do the same thing with a heating pad and a cardboard box.
> 
> I'd happily watch new episodes of Good Eats. Wouldn't be the show I'd recommend to someone wanting to learn how to cook though.



I respect your preference of not wanting to turn anything into a two day or multi appliance solution.

I'm right at the other end of the spectrum, and I think of my kitchen as an organic chemistry lab. So I've made soap for 15+ years, and now cheese this past year, and fermenting things like tomatoes and cabbage, and making our own yogurt or kefir, for years, and canning, and dehydrating, and blanching and freezing. Often I need to understand why I need to do the directions in the directions. I think it is just how I am and I'm happy with that. I like knowing the science or different ways to make things work. It's a lifetime of enjoying learning. 

Surely my approach or the alton brown approach is not for everyone. Enjoy the diversity.


----------



## skilletlicker (Oct 5, 2017)

blissful said:


> I respect your preference of not wanting to turn anything into a two day or multi appliance solution.
> 
> I'm right at the other end of the spectrum, and I think of my kitchen as an organic chemistry lab. So I've made soap for 15+ years, and now cheese this past year, and fermenting things like tomatoes and cabbage, and making our own yogurt or kefir, for years, and canning, and dehydrating, and blanching and freezing. Often I need to understand why I need to do the directions in the directions. I think it is just how I am and I'm happy with that. I like knowing the science or different ways to make things work. It's a lifetime of enjoying learning.
> 
> Surely my approach or the alton brown approach is not for everyone. Enjoy the diversity.


We're not on opposite ends. My favorite parts were the segments with Shirley Corriher. Her _Bookwise_ and Harold McGee's _On Food and Cooking_ are among my favorite cooking books. I enjoyed the science and the humor of Good Eats. I suspect AB's tongue was firmly in his cheek during every aspect of the show. Especially the parts I poked a little fun at in the post above.

By the way, I subscribed to Gavin Webber's YouTube channel when you mentioned it some months ago. Have several irons in the fire presently but don't be too surprised if I start hitting you up for cheesy advice sometime soon.


----------



## blissful (Oct 5, 2017)

> By the way, I subscribed to Gavin Webber's YouTube channel when you  mentioned it some months ago. Have several irons in the fire presently  but don't be too surprised if I start hitting you up for cheesy advice  sometime soon.



Ha ha, so that's the whey it's going to be?


----------



## Caslon (Oct 6, 2017)

CharlieD said:


> I think restaurants been paying them not to teach people how to cook.



Gotta protect being a chef.  $300,000 a year?  $380 for 3 courses?  Rolls are free still.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 9, 2017)

skilletlicker said:


> I enjoy Alton Brown. In the 90s I had several dozen Good Eats episodes on VCR tape. Learned something from nearly every episode. Never tried to follow one his recipes though.
> 
> The gist was often; instead of making this thing in a couple hours, here's how to turn it into a two-day procedure. Or sometimes; I hate unitaskers, single-purpose kitchen appliances, so here's how to do the same thing with a heating pad and a cardboard box.
> 
> I'd happily watch new episodes of Good Eats. Wouldn't be the show I'd recommend to someone wanting to learn how to cook though.



I've never really thought of Good Eats as a learn to cook type of show, but more of a how and why type of show that is food centric. Perhaps more geared towards those that already kind of know how to cook, and just want to understand why we do things the way we do. I love his in depth scientific episodes and when he delves into the history of foods.


----------

